# Route through Germany to Italy



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Planning a trip to Venice leaving UK about 21st Aug. Travelling Dover - Dunkirk. Anyone know of good route down through Germany where we can stop off for a couple of days now and then and do a bit of cycling and sightseeing. We plan to stop at Berchtesgaden en route to visit the "Eagles Nest". Went there a few years ago but it was closed because of a landslide or something so hope to do better this time. We want to take about 8 to 10 days to get to Lake Garda before moving on to Venice. Any routes/ideas appreciated for consideration.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Last year we went down the Romantic Strasse then across the Alpine Strasse to the Boden see then upwards through the Alps and Austria towards Garda then across to Venice. 
Of corse there are loads of places to stop on this route, stellplatz etc. We stayed at Unterau just outside of Berthesgaden in an ACSI site, dont forget to ask for your free bus pass card whilst there. :wink: 

Hope this helps a little

Keith


----------

